# *sigh* unamed foster boy. Update- Now Called Milo !



## beanieboo-rattles

:roll: 

Im going to have to take my name off the foster list soon. Got another foster in. Little 8 week old agouti boy.




























Name ideas ?


----------



## SamAnthrax

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

He looks like a Milo to me.


----------



## Alexc844

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

omg, Milo is perfect! I love that name.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

Milo is nice thanks ill kepe looking around for names but i like that one


----------



## Amyshizzle

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

How about Remy?


----------



## Emster

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

I'm not pointing the finger here, but I'm going to ask anyway.
You were trying to get rid of most of your rats to downsize your numbers. Why on earth have you got your name on a foster list when it's obvious that new rats will be coming to you?!


Milo does seem to really suit him. Those dumbo ears on and agouti are to cute.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

I have now moved and i am allowed up to 6 of my own rats. And up to ten if the rest are temporary. So i find it perfectly ok to have my name on a foster list and i enjoy helping out.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

I have decided to call him milo by the way thanks you guys.


----------



## junior_j

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

Well Milo is mighty sweet!!
Jess x


----------



## leilastroud

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

How does fostering work? Do you do it for a rescue, rspca type organisation or a vets? Is it your responsibility to rehome them or does someone else arrange it?

Sorry for all the questions, it's just something I'd be interested in doing myself in my area!

That's a beautiful rat- looks really similar to a boy of mine, Freddy.


----------



## chevalrose

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

Fostering can be all kinds of things, but most often it's taking rats in for a rescue. I'm sure every rescue is different but when I asked about fostering for MRR they said they provide the cage and accesories, you'd provide bedding and food (and loves) . I'm pretty sure you're just holding on to them, they find them homes (unless you have someone in mind that you can recommend I'm sure).


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

*Re: *sigh* unamed foster boy.*

I foster for the SSPCA which is the scottish version of the RSPCA etc.

You (The fosterer) Provide cage toys food etc. But they give you a "weekly allowance" to spend soley on the rat. Usually its £20/£30 pounds.

They organise a home for it, We just make sure they are family ready, Basically ensure they dont nip and are generally happy coming over to be picked up. Also get them used to other rats. 

Hallie-Mae (The little foster girl i have) I have decided to keep so i paid a £15 pound adoption fee. (Rattles passed on so she is dulcis friend) You get a discount fee if you are a fosterer usually they charge a £20 adoption fee.


----------



## A1APassion

where's the link to the rescue service


----------



## zoe9

No offence intended Beanie but I actually find it a bit disturbing that you are taking in foster rats and are responsible for making sure they are family ready because, and please do correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you have a very good track record of socialising your own rats, let alone any others.

You have made comments that one of your first rats (Beanie I assume) took a long time to relax around you (10 months) and then she started nipping.

Your little baby Luna was still 'fear pooping' almost two months after you got her.

Gabby, who you apparently got from a breeder at 8 weeks became nippy and bitey within a month.

Then we have poor sad Riley. I assume he wasn't aggressive when you got him but within a month of having him the "problem" was so bad you were trying to rehome him and another two weeks after that, well, we know what happened then.

Now your two new brothers who are only 12 weeks old (if born in June) are refusing to be touched.

It’s really hard to keep up with all the rats you have acquired and rehomed this year, but I am pretty sure with the exception of the brothers none of the ‘"problem" rats mentioned above are still with you.

Doesn't that tell you something? Because it's telling me you should not have any more rats, fosters or otherwise, until you can sort your existing rats out.

Just my two cents worth.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## SamAnthrax

YES i named him haha lol jk *dances*


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

A1Apassion : Its the SSPCA as i mentioned. Google it.







zoe9 said:


> No offence intended Beanie but I actually find it a bit disturbing that you are taking in foster rats and are responsible for making sure they are family ready because, and please do correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you have a very good track record of socialising your own rats, let alone any others.


My rats are extremly cuddly and playfull. ALL of them. So i must be doing something right.



> You have made comments that one of your first rats (Beanie I assume) took a long time to relax around you (10 months) and then she started nipping.


Taking along time to relax...She was from a petstore. And she only began nipping as she got older and was stressed with the younger ones. She calmed down an awfull lot when she was seperated.



> Your little baby Luna was still 'fear pooping' almost two months after you got her.


Luna was firstly a very sickly rat. And Yes she fear pooped for quite a while. But once she began the road to being healthy again she adored coming out for cuddle and kisses.



> Gabby, who you apparently got from a breeder at 8 weeks became nippy and bitey within a month.


I dont think you read the whole of Gabby's story. I suggest you read it again. Her biting problem cleared up very well after i stopped giving treats through the bars.



> Then we have poor sad Riley. I assume he wasn't aggressive when you got him but within a month of having him the "problem" was so bad you were trying to rehome him and another two weeks after that, well, we know what happened then.


I think my choice to rehome him was actually a very responsible one. I saw that i could not personally help him out so instead of just leaving him in a cage and letting him get worse i tried to find him a new home. However after he attacked children (and this would be the exact same with dogs) he was deemed to dangerous and i had him put down.



> Now your two new brothers who are only 12 weeks old (if born in June) are refusing to be touched.


Map and Bunny still very much like to come out for a cuddle. I have been working out their issues and realised it is just a play invitation. I now hand wrestle with them and they are alot better.



> It’s really hard to keep up with all the rats you have acquired and rehomed this year, but I am pretty sure with the exception of the brothers none of the ‘"problem" rats mentioned above are still with you.


They were rehomed due to a move. Not because of issues. If it was that i would not still have jack. I would have kept bailey , and i wouldnt have kept hollie.



> Doesn't that tell you something? Because it's telling me you should not have any more rats, fosters or otherwise, until you can sort your existing rats out.
> 
> Just my two cents worth.
> 
> Cheers,
> Zoe




My rat are happy outgoing playfull cuddle bums. If to you that seems like they are not being socialised properly or are being mistreated so be it. But i beg you to come and see them youreself before making such accusations in the future.


----------



## zoe9

Beanie I wasn’t accusing you of anything. I was merely making observations based on comments you have posted.

Anyway in response to your latest comments - 





> My rats are extremly cuddly and playfull. ALL of them. So i must be doing something right.



Sure, all the ones you have now.




> Taking along time to relax...She was from a petstore. And she only began nipping as she got older and was stressed with the younger ones. She calmed down an awfull lot when she was seperated..




Now this doesn’t add up. You said in your post she had started nipping and at that time she was around 10 months. 10 months is not old. Plus you only had Beanie and Rattles when you made that initial post. 




> I dont think you read the whole of Gabby's story. I suggest you read it again. Her biting problem cleared up very well after i stopped giving treats through the bars..



I did read the whole of Gabby’s thread. If you gave an update in a different thread I must have missed it. Feel free to point it out to me.




> I think my choice to rehome him was actually a very responsible one. I saw that i could not personally help him out so instead of just leaving him in a cage and letting him get worse i tried to find him a new home. However after he attacked children (and this would be the exact same with dogs) he was deemed to dangerous and i had him put down..



When you first got those boys you said you were having them both neutered. Surgery was actually booked in for early June, but it never happened. Neutering would likely have helped greatly with any aggression he was showing. I disagree with you taking on a new rat and then giving up on him a month later because I don’t believe you did explore all your options with him. I also noticed in your ad for him you said he was fine outside the cage. However when defending your decision to put him to sleep you said he was aggressive outside too . And now he was biting children as well? Frankly I find it hard to believe you would let him near children knowing he was a biter. This escalating aggression all seems a bit convenient to me.



> They were rehomed due to a move. Not because of issues. If it was that i would not still have jack. I would have kept bailey , and i wouldnt have kept hollie..


So you're saying Jack and Hollie also have issues? 

Anyway I actually believe you advertised them all to be rehomed, except for Rattles and the new babies. Surely though your loyalty should have been to the older rats. Instead you chose to keep the babies over them. And whether or not you managed to find homes for them all or not the fact remains that with the exception of the brothers none of the other "problem" rats I mentioned are still with you.




Meanwhile if you would like me to really accuse you of something – here goes.

A lot of what you say does not add up and I believe you are saying it because it helps you justify a decision you have made which may, or has, received criticism from others.

Riley’s increasing aggression is one.

Another is the age of Rattles and Beanie. The former was used as one of the reasons why you did not opt for surgery to remove her tumour.

When you first introduced those rats to us in early Jan (yes, this year) they were 9/10 months.

In April you commented that Beanie had turned two and was becoming grumpy in her old age. A week later, still in April, Beanie was now coming up to 2 and a half.

In August, Rattles was suddenly 32 months.

That’s a lot of accelerated aging going on.

Meanwhile if your original post and age comment was correct Rattles was only 13/14 months when she first developed that tumour. 13/14 months is not too old for surgery.

I’ve kept out of your threads for a reason Beanie and that’s because I find them quite disturbing and upsetting. However I felt compelled to say something when I saw you were responsible for fostering because I simply do not think it’s a good idea based on what I’ve seen in your posts. And can I point out I haven’t even mentioned some of the other things which are of concern – such as males/females escaping, possible pregnancies and health issues not being addressed properly.

That’s just my opinion though , you can disagree. 

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

zoe9 said:


> Meanwhile if you would like me to really accuse you of something – here goes.
> 
> A lot of what you say does not add up and I believe you are saying it because it helps you justify a decision you have made which may, or has, received criticism from others.





> Riley’s increasing aggression is one.


He started as only being aggressive round jack, Then being aggressive around the cage, then being aggressive out of the cage. I do not see wy this is "fishy"



> Another is the age of Rattles and Beanie. The former was used as one of the reasons why you did not opt for surgery to remove her tumour.
> 
> When you first introduced those rats to us in early Jan (yes, this year) they were 9/10 months.
> 
> In April you commented that Beanie had turned two and was becoming grumpy in her old age. A week later, still in April, Beanie was now coming up to 2 and a half.
> 
> In August, Rattles was suddenly 32 months.
> 
> That’s a lot of accelerated aging going on.


I said i had had them for roughly 9/10 months. And i didnt know their exact age so of course when im guessing it could be off by a little.



> Meanwhile if your original post and age comment was correct Rattles was only 13/14 months when she first developed that tumour. 13/14 months is not too old for surgery.


Their were two reasons for not putting her through surgery. One was that she was an older rat. and Two is that she had bad lungs so it would be risky.



> I’ve kept out of your threads for a reason Beanie and that’s because I find them quite disturbing and upsetting. However I felt compelled to say something when I saw you were responsible for fostering because I simply do not think it’s a good idea based on what I’ve seen in your posts. And can I point out I haven’t even mentioned some of the other things which are of concern – such as males/females escaping, possible pregnancies and health issues not being addressed properly.


Disturbing and upsetting? 

Rats escape. It happens.

Health issues not being addressed properly? I would like you to see my vet bill before making that comment again..


----------



## Emster

zoe9 said:


> Anyway I actually believe you advertised them all to be rehomed, except for Rattles and the new babies. Surely though your loyalty should have been to the older rats. Instead you chose to keep the babies over them.


I found this very sickening when I read that she was trying to get rid of her older rats, then got new ones! Anyone with a heart and who love their rats would have with no doubt kept the older ones. I think this was the turning point where everyone saw what the real Beanie-Boo Rattles is like.

I'd just like to say Zoe that I agree with what you have said.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

The rats i rehomed went to families with children. I gave them older rats because i knew the temperament and i could pair up the rat with their best friend.


----------



## A1APassion

zoe9 said:


> When you first introduced those rats to us in early Jan (yes, this year) they were 9/10 months.





BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> I said i had had them for roughly 9/10 months. And i didnt know their exact age so of course when im guessing it could be off by a little.


ummmmmmmm....



> "BeanieBoo-Rattles" Posted: Sat Jan 05, 2008 11:57 am Post subject: My Introduction
> Hey All !
> 
> Im Elizabeth and i Live in scotland..WOOP.. lol
> 
> I have had my two girls for around...8 months now . They are both himalayan dumbos..About 9/10 m onths old.



<copied text verbatim in order to clarify the above quoted statements>


----------



## BlueSkyy

I personally think it's kind of creepy, zoe, that you're stalking her posts like this. If you've got a problem with her fostering, why don't you take it to the rescue's administration? (Not that I'm defending her or saying she's the best candidate for a foster home - I've got no right to judge her without having more information on her situation.)


----------



## zoe9

Ah BlueSkyy that made me laugh. Yes - her posts better watch out, I'm stalking them - oooOOooooo.

But no, I'm not. I'm not stalking her either. However I had read a lot of her posts and I have a good memory for details and I was aware that some of what she was saying didn't add up. As long as she was taking care of her rats though I didn't care - I mean it's no skin of my nose if she wants to age her rats two years in the space of a few months.

It was when she started to use those inconsistencies as reasons to justify what I consider to be bad decisions and prompted by the fact that she's now fostering, that I felt the need to say something, which I have.

As for taking my concerns to the SSPCA I was thinking about it - gosh I am glad you mentioned it and think it's a good idea too - gives me the push to actually do it so cheers for that BlueSkyy !!!


----------



## BlueSkyy

zoe9 said:


> Ah BlueSkyy that made me laugh. Yes - her posts better watch out, I'm stalking them - oooOOooooo.
> 
> But no, I'm not. I'm not stalking her either. However I had read a lot of her posts and I have a good memory for details and I was aware that some of what she was saying didn't add up. As long as she was taking care of her rats though I didn't care - I mean it's no skin of my nose if she wants to age her rats two years in the space of a few months.
> 
> It was when she started to use those inconsistencies as reasons to justify what I consider to be bad decisions and prompted by the fact that she's now fostering, that I felt the need to say something, which I have.
> 
> As for taking my concerns to the SSPCA I was thinking about it - gosh I am glad you mentioned it and think it's a good idea too - gives me the push to actually do it so cheers for that BlueSkyy !!!


Sorry, that probably came out sounding kind of confrontational, and I didn't mean for it to.  It's hard to get your feelings across on the web. All I meant by the "contacting the SSPCA" statement was that it might be a better option than posting on the forum for fear of causing more dissention.  Hopefully I haven't made anyone more upset than they already are.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

zoe9 - Feel free to contact whomever you wish.

However the SSPCA do checks before allocating fosters and have deemed me suibtable.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

Milo was adopted this morning !


----------



## Fiishies

Congratulations little Milo! It is disappointing to me that people feel the need to be so confrontational about something in a completely unrelated thread. Kind of ruined the point of it.


----------



## cymru_am_byth!

Couldn't agree more, Fiishies. Although if I'm honest I find that in a lot of threads.. Whatever, congrats beanieboo and milo


----------



## Amyshizzle

congrats beanie! and I am glad Milo got a good home. He was so cute!


----------

